# here we go again...



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

Name: Lasair DeBrÃºn
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Species: Red-Fox
Height: 6ft 3'' (or there abouts)
Weight: Approx 73kg
Blood Type: O-
Religion: Born Roman-Catholic, currently of Agnostic disposition
Orientation: Bi

Appearance: Tall, of average build, bushy tail. Casual style, camo-pattern shorts/combats are a must. Cheeky grin. Slightly wolf-esque facial features. Has a hole in his tail

- Hair and fur: Fur is mixture of Fire-Orange, Grey and Black as a normal Irish Fox looks, long and messy black hair.
- Markings: three lined scar on the right of his nose from a fight in his early school years
- Eye color: Deep Blue
- Other features: Drooping left ear with scratch marks, Millitary tattoo on lower back (keeps hidden useually)

Behavior and Personality:Shy at first around new faces. Friendly, talkative and laid-back around people he knows. Silent but head-strong when in large crowds of unfimiliar people. A meek individual at heart, he is however unafraid to speak his mind, and defend himself when backed into a corner.
Treat him with respect, and you'll always have a friend in him.

Skills: An expert marksman as well as potent in hand-to-hand combat. Knows his way around an engine. Agility. Knows exactly how to be a friend to anyone, in any situation. 5 star ability, Expert level Rockband player!

Weaknesses:Mention the word 'chocolate' and watch him crumble to his knees with widened eyes.

Likes: Music including playing the guitar. PS3. Good food. Hanging with friends. Spending time with Nicole. The colour Red. Airsoft. derailment

Dislikes: Haters and other annoying sods. Mornings. People who just dont understand him. The colour yellow. Not spending time with Nicole.

Be prepared, this is a long one 
History: This history is partly my life, and partly a 'what if war?' scenario i used for an English essay, in which fursonas were the dominant species in some of earths locations.

Born in 1992 in Dublin, to his mother (fox) and his father (wolf) he was their perfect child. Given the name 'Lasair', the Irish word for blaze, due to the Flame-Orange colour of his fur.
His early years were typicaly average, until age 5. Shortly after starting his education, his father passed-away, leaving his mother to rear him on her own. The next few years proved to be challenging for Lasair, without a father figure in his life, and only his mother to guide him, Lasair struggled to integrate with his fellow students. From age 10, his personallity set him aside from his school-mates, he wasnt the 'butch' and bravado type, like most boys his age. Instead, Lasair was shy, but kind and compassionate.
When he was in Secondary school at age 15, he had began to make friends and come out of his shell, while remaining true to his own values. However, fate would ensure he would mature. In 2007, the Inter-European war broke out after Russia cut off oil to any Fursona dominated European nations.
As the war raged, and the AFDF(Allied Fur Defense Forces) was pushed back, the Irish conscription age was lowered to 15, and Lasair was pulled into maturity faster than he expected.
However unwiliing to kill he was, it was all he could do to survive. His natural agility drew him to the Spec-Ops division of the AFDF. His training made use of his keen eye, and he fast became an expert marksman as well as CQB expert.. Spent most of his time after hitting 16, in the front lines, desperatly trying just to make it past each day. Only really had one close call though, when a marksmans bullet slashed through his tail, leaving a noticable hole. Gained distinction from his allies and enemies, earning the title 'An Lasair Rua', the red blaze. So called beacuse the rare few who witnessed his 'talents' claimed that all they would see was a blazing red flash of fur, and after only death. Returned home after the war ended in Aug 2009, suffering greatly from his experience, when he met Nicole, who guided him towards his sanity and his former self.
Now Lasair is trying to live as normal again, continue his education, but he always knows that he will never be 'normal', and one day, he may be called upon again.

Clothing/Personal Style: Casual. Camo-pattern shorts or trousers, T-shirts or Sport Jersy. Usually shirtless when at home. Black wool fingerless gloves on occasion.

Weapons: Trained for long-range combat, he excells with Sniper rifles, as well as Knifes, swords and other close range weapons. His standard loadout is that of the 21st SOU of the AFDF, Irish brigade. He uses:

Styer AUG-A2 5.56mm Assault Rifle, his standard issue rifle.
Heckler & Koch MP5-SD2 slienced 9mm sub machine gun, for CQB
Lee-Enfield L96-A.W.P, Spec-ops bolt action sniper rifle
Sig-Sauer P-226 9mm Handgun, standard sidearm.
And of course, 7 inch 'reaper' custom made millitary grade combat knife.



Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2866316/
or portrait: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2843346


Goal: To graduate from college with a degree in Microbiology, and find the guy who shot his tail.

Profession: Student. Part time mechanic. Semi-retired member of 21st Special Operations Unit, Allied Fur Defense Forces
Personal quote: 'If you cant be yourself, then you cant be anything.'
Theme song: Master Of Puppets by Metallica or mayb 'One' by same
Birthdate: June 2nd
Star sign: Gemini

Favorite food: Pollo Alla Diavola, but also partial to Tortolioni Ricotta Alla Spinachi

Favorite drink:7-UP Free or Red Bull
Favorite location: Good old Dublin city

Favorite weather: Sunny, around 19 celcius, with mayb a slight cooling breeze

Favorite color:Red

Least liked food: Cabbage or Peas
Least liked drink: Tap-Water
Least liked location: Prague, not nice.
Least liked weather: The weather in Ireland (rain,rain,thunder,rain,hail etc)

Favorite person:Nicole, his Girlfriend
Least liked person: The guy that put a hole in his tail
Friends: Keeps a close circle of a few friends with similar interests.
His comrades from the AFDF
All his FAF buddies: Ibuuyk, Furygan, Chris, Mangafx, Dementiality, Drake, Noctus, FuzzehRitchard, Chrispenguin, Sparticle, Barak, etc. you all know who you are!

Relations: Apart from his immediate family, theres his girlfriend Nicole

Enemies: The guy who shot his tail. All the people who just couldnt accept him for being himself.

Significant other: Nicole

im simply posting this again because i want to know what people think.
especially on the backstory. its long but its a bio after all.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2009)

tl;dr

Jk, mighty nice & original fursona, love it! *hugs*

Hope you find that bastard who ruined your cute tail!


----------



## Lasair (Sep 10, 2009)

Dont. mention. the. tail

*grrr*

forgot to say thanks! *hug*


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 11, 2009)

CHOCOLATE! And no Cabbage? Wtf? NÃ­ thuigim...


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

*whines* where? where? i dont see it!! *eyes widen*

hey just cause im irish does not mean i like cabbage >(


----------



## Magnafx (Sep 11, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> hey just cause im irish does not mean i like cabbage >(


Oh i know that but still. its good!


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

Picture added, my thanks to Dementiality for an amazing piece of work! ^_^


----------



## GryffinDarkBreed (Sep 13, 2009)

Hrm... Unsure if Gryff's ever operated in that region...

Why a Steyr AUG, by the way?


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

The Styer AUG (F88 Austyer) is the standard-issue Assault Rifle of the Irish-Defense-Forces, as well as other smaller armies such as New Zealand and Austria
here...

http://www.geocities.com/weaponsoftheaustralianarmy/aug20b.gif
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steyr_AUG

im a militarty nut in case you didnt guess already


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

So Dementiality helped you too?  Nice ^^


----------



## Lasair (Sep 14, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> So Dementiality helped you too?  Nice ^^



nice? its totally....







Awesome!!


----------



## Furygan (Oct 4, 2009)

I replied to get this on the top of my subscription list so i don't lose it. :3


----------

